# Just wanted to give a shout out to Chris Browning from Eldorado Goldens, Richmond VA



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great to hear you will be getting a puppy from her, there used to be several members who had one of her pups/dogs.


----------



## Searsco (Jun 23, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Great to hear you will be getting a puppy from her, there used to be several members who had one of her pups/dogs.


Thank you. That’s nice to hear.


----------



## Huddy12 (Jan 10, 2021)

We are getting a puppy from Chris Browning's (Eldorado Goldens) next litter too! I have been in touch with Chris since early this year - and waiting patiently for one of her amazing dogs. I have visited her twice in VA (I'm from the Boston area) and talked with her several times on the phone. I love her passion and knowledge of the breed. Where are you located? It would be so great to have someone nearby who has a sibling to our puppy.


----------



## Searsco (Jun 23, 2021)

Huddy12 said:


> We are getting a puppy from Chris Browning's (Eldorado Goldens) next litter too! I have been in touch with Chris since early this year - and waiting patiently for one of her amazing dogs. I have visited her twice in VA (I'm from the Boston area) and talked with her several times on the phone. I love her passion and knowledge of the breed. Where are you located? It would be so great to have someone nearby who has a sibling to our puppy.





Huddy12 said:


> We are getting a puppy from Chris Browning's (Eldorado Goldens) next litter too! I have been in touch with Chris since early this year - and waiting patiently for one of her amazing dogs. I have visited her twice in VA (I'm from the Boston area) and talked with her several times on the phone. I love her passion and knowledge of the breed. Where are you located? It would be so great to have someone nearby who has a sibling to our puppy.


We are waiting patiently also but have not heard any updates yet. We are hoping to hear from her soon. We are located in Media PA. Last we heard from Chris she was hoping to have 3 litters by December. So any day now hopefully! Thanks for reaching out. Stay in touch!


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

We are waiting for a puppy from Eldorado as well! So excited at the possibility of getting a puppy soon! We met with her in June and we knew after speaking with her (and meeting her beautiful goldens) that it was the perfect fit for us! Hoping to hear about our girl soon!


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

Searsco said:


> We are waiting patiently also but have not heard any updates yet. We are hoping to hear from her soon. We are located in Media PA. Last we heard from Chris she was hoping to have 3 litters by December. So any day now hopefully! Thanks for reaching out. Stay in touch!


We are in Maryland. (About 50 miles away). Maybe we’ll have siblings!


----------



## Huddy12 (Jan 10, 2021)

We just heard that we are getting a puppy from her Dec. 1 litter! We are SO excited!! 
We will drive to Virginia to pick up the puppy in January. Is there anyone else on this thread getting a puppy from that litter?


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

Huddy12 said:


> We are getting a puppy from Chris Browning's (Eldorado Goldens) next litter too! I have been in touch with Chris since early this year - and waiting patiently for one of her amazing dogs. I have visited her twice in VA (I'm from the Boston area) and talked with her several times on the phone. I love her passion and knowledge of the breed. Where are you located? It would be so great to have someone nearby who has a sibling to our puppy.


Are you looking for a boy or a girl? We are on the list for a girl—hoping to get her from one of the December litters! It’s so exciting!

how and when did you learn you were getting your pup?


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

😃


----------



## Huddy12 (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi,
I received a call from Chris a few weeks ago. We are getting a boy  Keep me posted if you get a puppy from her!


----------



## GoldenGSDGal (Jan 13, 2022)

Also expecting a pup from El Dorado soon! Wondering how much communication yall have received from her? A little disappointed in the lack of it...


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

GoldenGSDGal said:


> Also expecting a pup from El Dorado soon! Wondering how much communication yall have received from her? A little disappointed in the lack of it...


I emailed her over the holidays and she said she was waiting for puppies and for me to email her after the 7th and she would have a better idea of what litter we would be getting our girl from. I emailed her and haven’t heard back; however, I think that area in Virginia had widespread power outages last week so I am not surprised at the delay.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

We had snow in Central Virginia on January 3rd, lots of trees down and folks without power. Took until the 7th to get power restored to all areas.


----------



## Jessrexx (12 mo ago)

GoldenGSDGal said:


> Also expecting a pup from El Dorado soon! Wondering how much communication yall have received from her? A little disappointed in the lack of it...


Up until recently we’ve had a good experience with communicating. Now I haven’t heard anything. It’s making me feel a little nervous.


----------



## Jessrexx (12 mo ago)

Lovesgoldens2019 said:


> I emailed her over the holidays and she said she was waiting for puppies and for me to email her after the 7th and she would have a better idea of what litter we would be getting our girl from. I emailed her and haven’t heard back; however, I think that area in Virginia had widespread power outages last week so I am not surprised at the delay.


We are in the same boat as you. I’m feeling a little concerned that I haven’t heard anything. She said the same thing. To email after the 7th.


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

Jessrexx said:


> We are in the same boat as you. I’m feeling a little concerned that I haven’t heard anything. She said the same thing. To email after the 7th.


What are you waiting for-a girl or a boy? We are waiting on a girl.


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

Searsco said:


> We are waiting patiently also but have not heard any updates yet. We are hoping to hear from her soon. We are located in Media PA. Last we heard from Chris she was hoping to have 3 litters by December. So any day now hopefully! Thanks for reaching out. Stay in touch!


Have you gotten word yet on which litter you are getting your puppy from?


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

Huddy12 said:


> We just heard that we are getting a puppy from her Dec. 1 litter! We are SO excited!!
> We will drive to Virginia to pick up the puppy in January. Is there anyone else on this thread getting a puppy from that litter?


Did you pick up your pup?


----------



## Jessrexx (12 mo ago)

Lovesgoldens2019 said:


> Have you gotten word yet on which litter you are getting your puppy from?


I’m not sure yet. I’m waiting to hear back!


----------



## kwick (Apr 17, 2020)

We are also due to hear from her, hoping for a boy. The last two weeks have been very long!


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

I’ll be so happy the day she calls and says our baby girl has been born!


----------



## Huddy12 (Jan 10, 2021)

Lovesgoldens2019 said:


> Did you pick up your pup?


Hi, I am picking our puppy up this coming weekend  I will update you when we pick him up and are back home. Let me know when you hear about your puppies. And also let me know if anyone is in MA too.


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

Huddy12 said:


> Hi, I am picking our puppy up this coming weekend  I will update you when we pick him up and are back home. Let me know when you hear about your puppies. And also let me know if anyone is in MA too.


I am very excited for you! I knew there would be a puppy pick up soon, since there was a litter at the beginning of December.


----------



## Huddy12 (Jan 10, 2021)

Lovesgoldens2019 said:


> I am very excited for you! I knew there would be a puppy pick up soon, since there was a litter at the beginning of December.


Thank you! We are very excited - and have been waiting a long time for this day to come. I look forward to hearing about your new pup soon.


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

We just learned that we will be in the next round of puppies-the litters in December were mostly males and we are looking for a female. Very excited to have a timeline!


----------



## GoldenGSDGal (Jan 13, 2022)

I am getting a boy from the late December litter - very excited! And probably overly eager for puppy photos haha. Usually if I email twice I get a response. I'm sure the snow+ice did slow things down. But I mean, is there ever enough puppy photos or videos?!


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

kwick said:


> We are also due to hear from her, hoping for a boy. The last two weeks have been very long!


Did you hear anything? She told me the litters were quite small but mostly boys.


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

GoldenGSDGal said:


> I am getting a boy from the late December litter - very excited! And probably overly eager for puppy photos haha. Usually if I email twice I get a response. I'm sure the snow+ice did slow things down. But I mean, is there ever enough puppy photos or videos?!


So excited for you! Post pictures of your pup please—it helps me visualize the girl I hope to get in the spring!


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

Jessrexx said:


> We are in the same boat as you. I’m feeling a little concerned that I haven’t heard anything. She said the same thing. To email after the 7th.


Did you hear anything?


----------



## GoldenGSDGal (Jan 13, 2022)

Puppy Photos!!! This was at 2ish weeks.... (waiting for more soon, I hope!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Aww, they're so cute, they look very healthy.


----------



## rebeccalvb (Dec 18, 2021)

This is Maisey, one of Walker’s puppies. She's 13 weeks old. We worked with Chris for over a year. Believe me when I say this baby was so worth the wait. Be patient and your patience will be rewarded with a beautiful baby from Chris!


----------



## Jessrexx (12 mo ago)

Lovesgoldens2019 said:


> Did you hear anything?


Have not heard a thing.


----------



## Huddy12 (Jan 10, 2021)

rebeccalvb said:


> This is Maisey, one of Walker’s puppies. She's 13 weeks old. We worked with Chris for over a year. Believe me when I say this baby was so worth the wait. Be patient and your patience will be rewarded with a beautiful baby from Chris!
> View attachment 888990


I also agree that patience is needed to get a puppy from Chris. We picked up our little guy (we're still waffling between "Rocky" and "Charlie" and "Ringo" for a name) 3 days ago! He is such a sweet and smart puppy.
Here are a few photos - one pic is with my daughter who is a student at UVA and sad not be home for this stage of puppyhood.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Huddy12 said:


> I also agree that patience is needed to get a puppy from Chris. We picked up our little guy (we're still waffling between "Rocky" and "Charlie" and "Ringo" for a name) 3 days ago! He is such a sweet and smart puppy.
> Here are a few photos - one pic is with my daughter who is a student at UVA and sad not be home for this stage of puppyhood.
> View attachment 889039
> View attachment 889036
> ...



Congratulations, he's adorable. All three names great choices, looking forward to what name you pick.


----------



## Golden_Ricco (12 mo ago)

Jessrexx said:


> Have not heard a thing.


Hi - we are in the exact same situation as well. Hoping for a boy but haven’t been able to get a response and don’t want to continue to email or call but would just like an update. 

Hoping for news soon! 🤞


----------



## Goldengirl29 (Sep 3, 2021)

GoldenGSDGal said:


> I am getting a boy from the late December litter - very excited! And probably overly eager for puppy photos haha. Usually if I email twice I get a response. I'm sure the snow+ice did slow things down. But I mean, is there ever enough puppy photos or videos?!


Hī! Were you told when they would be ready to go home by chance? We are supposed to hopefully get a puppy from one of the late December litters too but are still waiting to get a call and are not sure if that means we should still be planning or not.

And does anyone know how many girls there are between the two litters, just one? So sorry for all the questions! Just trying to get a couple answers for the family and was super excited to see you all talking about them


----------



## GoldenGSDGal (Jan 13, 2022)

Goldengirl29 said:


> Hī! Were you told when they would be ready to go home by chance? We are supposed to hopefully get a puppy from one of the late December litters too but are still waiting to get a call and are not sure if that means we should still be planning or not.
> 
> And does anyone know how many girls there are between the two litters, just one? So sorry for all the questions! Just trying to get a couple answers for the family and was super excited to see you all talking about them


Hi there! The wait is difficult! But Chris will call you when your puppy is born. (Sound like if she did not then yours is not in the late Dec litters, but hopefully the next!). Then a few weeks later you'll get an email to schedule the pick up and the list of items she recommends to buy.


----------



## Goldengirl29 (Sep 3, 2021)

GoldenGSDGal said:


> Hi there! The wait is difficult! But Chris will call you when your puppy is born. (Sound like if she did not then yours is not in the late Dec litters, but hopefully the next!). Then a few weeks later you'll get an email to schedule the pick up and the list of items she recommends to buy.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## Golden_Ricco (12 mo ago)

Goldengirl29 said:


> Thanks for the info!


We just heard late last week that we will most likely be in the March litter with a May pickup (Male) Originally planned for December but that wasn’t in the cards. We are very excited….


----------



## rebeccalvb (Dec 18, 2021)

Huddy12 said:


> I also agree that patience is needed to get a puppy from Chris. We picked up our little guy (we're still waffling between "Rocky" and "Charlie" and "Ringo" for a name) 3 days ago! He is such a sweet and smart puppy.
> Here are a few photos - one pic is with my daughter who is a student at UVA and sad not be home for this stage of puppyhood.
> View attachment 889039
> View attachment 889036
> ...


That's a Charlie if I ever saw one. What a doll!!!


----------



## Huddy12 (Jan 10, 2021)

rebeccalvb said:


> That's a Charlie if I ever saw one. What a doll!!!


Thank you for your vote! It's perfect timing - as I just decided to post a question about names to this forum, as my family and i are having a hard time agreeing


----------



## bradcville (11 mo ago)

Hi all! I just wanted to chime in and say that Chris' goldens are wonderful! I picked up Charlie at the end of September last year and he's an absolute joy. Such a wonderful temperament - friendly, wants to say hi to everyone he meets, great with kids and other dogs - just a textbook golden. Chris isn't always the quickest to respond to emails, but she clearly knows what she's doing.


----------



## Huddy12 (Jan 10, 2021)

bradcville said:


> Hi all! I just wanted to chime in and say that Chris' goldens are wonderful! I picked up Charlie at the end of September last year and he's an absolute joy. Such a wonderful temperament - friendly, wants to say hi to everyone he meets, great with kids and other dogs - just a textbook golden. Chris isn't always the quickest to respond to emails, but she clearly knows what she's doing.
> View attachment 889414
> View attachment 889415
> View attachment 889416


Charlie is adorable and looks so much like our little guy! We have also decided to name him Charlie  (as we love the Charles River in Boston). We also thought it was appropriate since we picked him up near Charlottesville. I was also impressed with Chris' knowledge - from grooming, diet, to vaccinations. She took a lot of time to run through everything the day we picked up our puppy. I'm glad we made the trip down to VA from MA to pick up our new family member!


----------



## GoldenGSDGal (Jan 13, 2022)

Picked up my pup and my goodness he’s fantastic! Definitely worth the wait!


----------



## Jessrexx (12 mo ago)

GoldenGSDGal said:


> Picked up my pup and my goodness he’s fantastic! Definitely worth the wait!
> View attachment 889991


Congrats!!


----------



## Huddy12 (Jan 10, 2021)

Congratulations!! he is adorable  What is his name?


----------



## GoldenGSDGal (Jan 13, 2022)

Huddy12 said:


> Congratulations!! he is adorable  What is his name?


Thanks, as is yours!! His name is Ace!


----------



## jdsh16 (Nov 21, 2021)

What a sweet baby!!!! Enjoy him. Hi, Ace!!!


----------



## Horsegirl1993! (7 mo ago)

Has anyone been waiting forever to get a puppy? I put down a deposit over a year ago for a male. Chris claims there have been no litters with males and I have followed up every month. Every time I ask for an update she seems irritated that I am calling.


----------



## Jessrexx (12 mo ago)

Horsegirl1993! said:


> Has anyone been waiting forever to get a puppy? I put down a deposit over a year ago for a male. Chris claims there have been no litters with males and I have followed up every month. Every time I ask for an update she seems irritated that I am calling.


We have been waiting for almost a year, it will be a year around August/September. I definitely think it’s a year plus for her pups. I know that isn’t super helpful information. I have heard nothing but good things about her dogs, but it does take a while.


----------



## Kendra Shearin (6 mo ago)

Searsco said:


> Hi Everyone,
> My son Chris and I spent the day with Chris Browning who is the owner of Eldorado Goldens in Virginia. We were so impressed with Chris’s knowledge and her dedication to the Golden Retriever breed. We have been looking for a high quality breeder for the past three months in the hopes of finding one who raises healthy and happy
> Golden’s with a good temperament. We drove 5 hours to meet with Chris and see her goldens and after spending time with her yesterday we were confident we found the right person with the right philosophy who truly loves the breed. Chris has spent over 40 years raising her “children” as she calls her puppies and dogs. We are absolutely thrilled she has chosen us as one of her future owners. Thanks Chris for the privilege of getting to know you and spending time with all your beautiful Golden’s. We can't wait to get one of your gorgeous puppies from your next litter!


I had the exact same experience when meeting with Chris and her gorgeous dogs. I drove from Raleigh NC and she spent over 3 hours with me. I knew instantly that my next beloved fur baby would come from her. I’m beyond excited and can’t wait. She was so knowledgeable and is passionate about raising healthy, beautiful Goldens.


----------



## Zelda Rose (6 mo ago)

Jessrexx said:


> We have been waiting for almost a year, it will be a year around August/September. I definitely think it’s a year plus for her pups. I know that isn’t super helpful information. I have heard nothing but good things about her dogs, but it does take a while.





Jessrexx said:


> We have been waiting for almost a year, it will be a year around August/September. I definitely think it’s a year plus for her pups. I know that isn’t super helpful information. I have heard nothing but good things about her dogs, but it does take a while.





Horsegirl1993! said:


> Has anyone been waiting forever to get a puppy? I put down a deposit over a year ago for a male. Chris claims there have been no litters with males and I have followed up every month. Every time I ask for an update she seems irritated that I am calling.


We are in the same situation as Horsegirl1993! and Jessrexx. We paid a deposit 16 months ago. Although we reached out to Chris by phone for a status check, she told us not to call her and said she would "reach out to us when our puppy is born." Needless to say, we have not heard from her. If anyone has had a similar experience, please dm us. Thank you.


----------



## Kendra Shearin (6 mo ago)

rebeccalvb said:


> This is Maisey, one of Walker’s puppies. She's 13 weeks old. We worked with Chris for over a year. Believe me when I say this baby was so worth the wait. Be patient and your patience will be rewarded with a beautiful baby from Chris!
> View attachment 888990


Beautiful!!! Perfection!!!!!


----------



## Ktinathedogmom (3 mo ago)

Zelda Rose said:


> We are in the same situation as Horsegirl1993! and Jessrexx. We paid a deposit 16 months ago. Although we reached out to Chris by phone for a status check, she told us not to call her and said she would "reach out to us when our puppy is born." Needless to say, we have not heard from her. If anyone has had a similar experience, please dm us. Thank you.





Horsegirl1993! said:


> Has anyone been waiting forever to get a puppy? I put down a deposit over a year ago for a male. Chris claims there have been no litters with males and I have followed up every month. Every time I ask for an update she seems irritated that I am calling.





Jessrexx said:


> We have been waiting for almost a year, it will be a year around August/September. I definitely think it’s a year plus for her pups. I know that isn’t super helpful information. I have heard nothing but good things about her dogs, but it does take a while.





Zelda Rose said:


> We are in the same situation as Horsegirl1993! and Jessrexx. We paid a deposit 16 months ago. Although we reached out to Chris by phone for a status check, she told us not to call her and said she would "reach out to us when our puppy is born." Needless to say, we have not heard from her. If anyone has had a similar experience, please dm us. Thank you.


wondering if any of you have heard any updates from Chris and/or received puppies from a recent litter?


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

Ktinathedogmom said:


> wondering if any of you have heard any updates from Chris and/or received puppies from a recent litter?


We received our girl in August from a June litter. The wait is long but is definitely worth it. It’s important to remember that if a litter is small, or favors one gender, the wait could be even longer. Our girl came from a litter of 3, all female.


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

Lovesgoldens2019 said:


> We received our girl in August from a June litter. The wait is long but is definitely worth it. It’s important to remember that if a litter is small, or favors one gender, the wait could be even longer. Our girl came from a litter of 3, all female.


----------



## Cnith (4 mo ago)

Lovesgoldens2019 said:


> We received our girl in August from a June litter. The wait is long but is definitely worth it. It’s important to remember that if a litter is small, or favors one gender, the wait could be even longer. Our girl came from a litter of 3, all female.


Is that normal? To get a litter of only 3 puppies from a golden? I can understand Pomeranian having so little, although that's a huge litter for a pom.

I would think goldens had more, no?


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

I've seen litters of Goldens on social medias and breeder websites ranging from one or two puppies to 13+. 6-10 is the most common but either end of the spectrum is possible 17 is the world record for Goldens, iirc, and 24 puppies from a Bull Mastiff. Dogs are incredible creatures!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Cnith said:


> Is that normal? To get a litter of only 3 puppies from a golden? I can understand Pomeranian having so little, although that's a huge litter for a pom.
> 
> I would think goldens had more, no?


My Golden was from a litter of just two pups. It's not all that unusual.


----------



## Lovesgoldens2019 (Jul 18, 2021)

Usually they do have larger litters but nothing is guaranteed of course.


----------



## JerseyChris (10 mo ago)

ceegee said:


> My Golden was from a litter of just two pups. It's not all that unusual.


It happens, local friend of mine just had a singleton pup...


----------



## Cnith (4 mo ago)

24?! Holy cow!! Mastiffs are much bigger but still, wow!!

17 for a golden, goodness! 

I suspected around 8 but never thought 1, 2, or3. So interesting! I wonder what makes those happen... Maybe unviable embryos that got reabsorbed. Anyways I'm glad for the healthy ones.


----------

